# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Pseudepidalea (Bufo) reddei

## reptilia5

This is a species of toad prevalent in my wife's country of Mongolia. Does anyone know if they are available in the pet trade? I can't seem to find if they have been domestically propagated in the U.S. or Europe. Their common names are "Mongolian toad","Piebald toad" and "Siberian sand toad". Thanks in advance for any info.

----------


## Gail

Never heard of them, but they are a beautiful looking bufo.

----------



----------


## Carlos

The Mongolian Toad _Strauchbufo raddei_, is a very nice small toad  :Smile:  . Have not seen them previously.  More information and pics on them in here:  AmphibiaWeb - Strauchbufo raddei.

----------



----------

